# How to rock around drain pipe that stick out 1/4in from stud?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

My parents are remodeling there kitchen. Lots of pipes had to be moved since they tore out the soffit that was in the kitchen. When the plumber ran the new drain pipe up stairs, some how he managed to let it stick out from the stud 1/4in . This pipe is in a outside wall and there is a elbow right at the top of the wall which i think is part of the reason it pertrudes. Whats the best way to sheetrock around/over this pipe with out having a big hump in the wall? Are there any viable solutions besides shimming out the whole wall?

Thanks


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd fir out the wall...


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Zatol said:


> I'd fir out the wall...


Ditto that. Just had to do it in a bathroom add on in a basement where the stack elbowed to the ceiling. We just fird it down 1 1/2 and whaa la problem solved.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like a double layer or dywall will solve the problem to me if you don't want to or can't move the pipe 1/4" which would be my first choice. Actually my first choice would be to have the plumber come back and move it 1/4 inch or tell me why he couldn't. Actually my first choice before that would be - how is this passing code?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Another option, eat a qtr out of the back of the drywall. Rotozip at the right depth works good for this.

Not my favorite option but works. Careful with the hang.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

So what happens when Ma ruskent decides to hang her "Home Sweet Home" picture right over that drain pipe in the wall and has Pa ruskent drive a nail right into it?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Then they get a free economy periodic water fountain.

Bob


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

ummm....get that freakin plumber back in there to rework the stack!


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe the old size 10 boot trick might work. Either on the stack or the plumbers backside !


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

it may not be the plumbers fault.. it sounds like its a plumbing stack that is probably 3" inside 2x4 walls.. its bound to stick out a tad.. if its really bad id make sure its 100% centered in the wall cavity.. before you drywall over it.. if its centered between both sides of the 2x4 you should be able to hang right over it


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Been there,

If it is only a 1/4 inch, I totally agree with Glasshouse concept.
I had to do this in a victorian style remodel on an ocean front - with very picky owners (Fortunately, they were friends of mine) Tho, I'm surprised that they are still married after that remodeling.
Anyway: Attach the sheetrock as close as you can to the pipe on each side, you can actually leave the pipe slightly exposed. Then, tape right over the pipe and the whole area...and skim it all over nice and smooth. It will work.
Did it in 2 areas of the kitchen (Ceiling and wall).

-Build Well -


----------



## jjtt (Dec 20, 2005)

Just had the same problem in last two houses. One we spanned with drywall. It was noticeable to the trained eye, but passed the normal observation. I wouldn't leave it with a customer who is detail oriented or one who wants crown molding or different paint colors ceiling and walls. The other was a short wall that we firred out with 1" x 2". Easy fix and it solves the problem. Not always the plumbers fault 3" stack in a 3 1/2" wall with fittings doesn't always fit real well.


----------

